# Can bettas eat mealworms?



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a jar of living mealworms because we bred them for my frog to eat. He died around Christmas, but the mealworms are still alive! I now want to know if my bettas can eat them? Or if the can't, can my angelfish? Thanks!


----------



## Pendulum (May 12, 2014)

Last I read, bettas can eat mealworms; but only as a treat and not as a staple diet. I've never tried feeding live foods to my bettas so I don't speak from experience but I've read others who feed their bettas mealworms just fine. Just make sure you don't only feed them the worms and make sure they're small enough for your betta to eat . I'm unsure about angelfish.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks'! I just wanted to make sure that they aren't poisonous.


----------



## BettaLover625 (Jun 6, 2014)

NO! They are very healthy and good for them!


----------



## winterdock (May 3, 2014)

Wow!
Great question 
I sometime by mealworms for my salamander as a treat . .Maybe I will throw one in the betta tank and see what happens


----------

